# Can rhinestone transfers be created from drawings



## Nautibling (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this so if I am posting in the wrong place then I am sorry. I really would like to know if there a format that will be required for someone to create a heat transfer for me if I already have a graphics person creating my design? Can a rhinestone heat transfer be created from a drawing as long as it contains the colors that I want to be used?

Thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes a drawing can be turned into a rhinestone pattern.

Katrina


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, just send you drawings to the one who can design for you!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes any hand drawing, picture jpg file, eps file, or logo, can be turned into a Rhinestone Design, very easily,
If it is a extremly complex design, with thousands of stones, smaller stones will be used for detail, to bring out the dimension in the design.
The largest design i have Created so far is a photo logo and had over 10,000. stones involved.
It mixed 2mm in the detailed area and 3mm for more of the non detailed area.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I know this has not been posted to for a while but I just wanted to add, lately I have been getting alot of hand drawn art coming my way to be turned into a Rhinestone design
How I do it, is I take the design and turn in into a eps file, and then import it into whatever Rhinestone program I am using,
When you want to turn a hand drawing of hand made font into a design make sure and use a Black marker like a sharpie to make good solid lines, this will help vectorize it to turn into a eps file.
These hand drawn images make some of the best custom original art,, 
so have fun playing, and it totally can be done,,
Sandy jo


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> I know this has not been posted to for a while but I just wanted to add, lately I have been getting alot of hand drawn art coming my way to be turned into a Rhinestone design
> How I do it, is I take the design and turn in into a eps file, and then import it into whatever Rhinestone program I am using,
> When you want to turn a hand drawing of hand made font into a design make sure and use a Black marker like a sharpie to make good solid lines, this will help vectorize it to turn into a eps file.
> These hand drawn images make some of the best custom original art,,
> ...


Sandy Jo, excellent information. I hadn't thought out using a marker to make the lines solid.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Jane, 
It helps vectorize the lines,, really well. and keeps them solid.
Instead of using a pen or pencil to make one thick line ,
which with a pen or pencil could be 10-100 lines to make it a thick solid line converting that into a eps could pick up ever line,, and make way to many nodes and a mess.. 
Try a Sharpie or other brand of marker, i think you will find it alot easier,, 
Has anyone been working on the tablets to draw?
and if so is that easy to convert to eps?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Has anyone been working on the tablets to draw?
> and if so is that easy to convert to eps?


I bought a tablet a year or so ago thinking it would be easier to draw with but that hasn't been the case for me. If I need something draw or redrawn it is faster and less stressful to send it out.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hey heattransfers,i checked out your site i think you should check this out.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t108301.html


----------



## turchino (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all, What software would I need to just show placement of rhinestones from a drawing? I don't have the funds right now to get a cutter, but trying to figure out the placement on my own is driving me crazy!  Thanks.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There are a few very economical ones that come to mind. There's the FunTime Scrapbooking 2010 rhinestone version for about $100 which will allow you to put rhinestones on a drawing and print out as a pattern. Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Rhinestones

There's also a new CorelDraw plug in that one of the members here has done that's about $50 bucks, and seems to be very nice from what I've read. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t150843.html

Good luck


----------



## turchino (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Slick,

Thanks so much for the info!! I'm gonna go check it out right now! If either of them work...you just made my day! And if not I still appreciate the effort!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not a problem. Have FUN!!


----------



## turchino (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, long story short, look at these but haven't purchased one yet. I have a design that I need to do but is just too time consuming to figure out by hand. Is there a place I can send it to get just the stone placement? And how much would something like that cost? Sorry to be so much trouble!

Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

turchino said:


> Ok, long story short, look at these but haven't purchased one yet. I have a design that I need to do but is just too time consuming to figure out by hand. Is there a place I can send it to get just the stone placement? And how much would something like that cost? Sorry to be so much trouble!
> 
> Thanks



I am sure many of the members here that create rhinestone transfers can assist you and you may get several PM's regarding it, however in the mean time I suggest posting this in the referrals section. As for how much it will cost.... impossible to say until they see the design and can gauge how much work is involved.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## turchino (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and info. I will move it there. Sry. Didn't think about that.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

turchino said:


> Thanks for the advice and info. I will move it there. Sry. Didn't think about that.


No problem at all, it's just that your posting is in a thread that is pertaining to hand drawing an stoning and some may not see it.


----------

